# Diamond Back



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Just got this one made for me !!


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

thats pretty cool


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good.. Who built it for you?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

A friend of mine That's in my fishing club ! Pm me and I can give you his contact. He does excellant work . This is the second rod he's built for me , Here is another Spiral acid wrap rod I have !!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is the other rod Tom built for my wife .


----------



## Caseylowery29 (May 21, 2010)

that auburn wrap is sweet!


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

nice gear, very creative!


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

amarcafina said:


> Here is the other rod Tom built for my wife .


 The diamondback is much cooler!!!!! :yes:


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the diamondback. I'm doing rattlesnake on a rod for my brother. It's a split grip rod and I'm doing the snake skin on the handle between the two cork pieces. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------

